# IDS Protein Scam



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

From an email:

Here at Mass Nutrition we are always looking out for the best interest of our customers. We act, so to speak, as the "watchdog" in the supplement industry letting you know which products really work and which are garbage. Saying this, we recently received a report from an independent lab regarding the protein powder made from the company IDS. It has come to our attention not only through the lab assay shown below but also from two other very reputable laboratories that IDS has been cheating us the consumer and putting way less protein than they claim on the label. The sample test of their Multi-Pro Whey Isolate reveals only 6 grams of protein per scoop where it it is supposed to have 23 grams. To make matters worse, the assay also shows the protein is loaded with sugar having over 8 grams of sugar while the label claims 1.5 grams. Not to mention that the sodium was way off and the protein that it did have in there was only whey protein concentrate and not isolate. 

We are very displeased with this information and embarrassed that we represented this company and pushed their line. We are immediately liquidating their entire line of products because our reasoning is if they are doing this to their protein, they are most likely skimming on the rest of their supplements including all their prohormones. Mass Nutrition apologizes on behalf of IDS for their deception and we promise to continue to always protect our customers at all costs.  


I am unable to attach the lab report as I have no link for it...


----------



## topolo (Oct 28, 2004)

fuckers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2004)

so there's supposed to be 23g of isolate per scoop, but there's really only 6g of concentrate.

If true, that is really fucked up.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

If it is possible, I'll post the lab report. It is pretty ugly. Can I post a picture from my hard drive?


----------



## topolo (Oct 28, 2004)

Pirate you can do anything you want!!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Pirate you can do anything you want!!


Anything, but post a damn pic from my hard drive.


----------



## Du (Oct 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Anything, but post a damn pic from my hard drive.


Upload it as an attachment. Go advanced, under the text box, in "manage attachments". You may need to resize it.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

Damn, that took forever. Thanks du!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2004)

this type of thing is going on *much more* than you all think.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2004)

The 22.5% protein doesn't look bad. How do you know what the serving size is?? And going by that it doesn't say what kind of protein. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The 22.5% protein doesn't look bad. How do you know what the serving size is?? And going by that it doesn't say what kind of protein. I'd like to see more.


I had to resize, crop, and compress so much that I just got in what I could. Let me try to get the rest...


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope it is readable...


----------



## Robboe (Oct 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this type of thing is going on *much more* than you all think.




Yeah dude, but c'mon, they're only putting in about 25% of what they're telling people is going in. Not even half!

Most scams are only a few grams under. Nearly 20g is robbery.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 29, 2004)

that is FUCKED UP!

big time, they are claming this shit as the best most affordable high quality.. etc etc protein on the market, and all the UK morons are falling right for it, check out this link and have a look at the best sellers list...

http://www.affordablesupplements.co.uk/ns/default.asp

i'ma have to tell em about it, dunno if they'll take it straight off coz it is there best seller, i was even gonna give it a try at 1 time! glad i didn't

good lookin out pirate


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this type of thing is going on *much more* than you all think.


very true!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> all the UK morons are falling right for it, check out this link and have a look at the best sellers list...


It probably sells so well because it taste great. If it is 1/4 fructose, then it is likely real sweet and smooth.  I haven't tried it myslef, thankfully.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The 22.5% protein doesn't look bad. How do you know what the serving size is?? And going by that it doesn't say what kind of protein. I'd like to see more.


I retract that...........don't know what I was thinking? Anyway, it should have been 82% protein and it come in at 22.5%


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I retract that...........don't know what I was thinking? Anyway, it should have been 82% protein and it come in at 22.5%


Just your old age setting in Dg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I retract that...........don't know what I was thinking? Anyway, it should have been 82% protein and it come in at 22.5%


I was wondering about that. To be considered as protein concentrate, it only needs to be 25%. Of course, this is supposed to be isolate, and didn't even meet concentrate standards.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Just you old age setting in Dg!!!!!!!!!


Yeah Yeah!!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that. To be considered as protein concentrate, it only needs to be 25%. Of course, this is supposed to be isolate, and didn't even meet concentrate standards.


I'm not sure what you mean by 25%  
To get the percent protein, you divide the number of grams of protein per serving by the serving size. That is used for concentrate or Isolate.
I think this meant there was only 25% protein in the container because of fillers ect. Which is sad. According to your label the serving size is 28g. There was 23g of protein per serving which is 82% like I posted. That is where most concentrates fall. Most Isolates come in around 90% or so.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by 25%


FDA regulations require that 25% of the total weight be protein to be sold as "concentrate". We were just discussing this in one of my food science classes. I know it sounds low, but that is the standard the manufacturers are held to.


----------



## topolo (Oct 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this type of thing is going on *much more* than you all think.




Even with anabolic matrix???????????


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I'm trying my hardest to get banned!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Even with anabolic matrix???????????



How many supplement companies do you know of that are willing to post their COA's (Certificates of Analysis) write on their website?

None? 

That is what I thought.

I rest my case.


----------



## Du (Oct 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Even with anabolic matrix???????????


AMRx is good shit. Nothing fake about it.


----------



## babylon (Oct 29, 2004)

i had a friend try it. He said it worked well.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> AMRx is good shit. Nothing fake about it.



topolo likes it, he is just giving me shit.


----------



## topolo (Oct 29, 2004)

I confess...........I do like it. In fact I just got two more bottles in the mail to use with nolva during pct!


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 29, 2004)

This is why I only buy name brand protein, but not $$$$ protein.  ON and Designer.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 6, 2004)

so what other companies are producing 'dodgey' products like this?


----------



## dtricome (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,

We post independent results on our home page.  Granted, we usually only do it once a year.  We do our C of A's, so we can be accused of cheating.

If people are cheating, they should be prosecuted.  I'd rather go out of business than steal.

Take Care


----------



## gmontem (Nov 9, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> so what other companies are producing 'dodgey' products like this?


Man I hope the ones sold at Costco ("Pro-rated", I think was the name) isn't dodgey.  I stopped buying ON's in favor of this one due to price.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 9, 2004)

you just stopped buying ON due to the price??

man! i just started buying ON due to the price!! 

...and over here ON is like 2x as expensive due to the fact that it must be shipped over from the USA (as ON is not distributed throughout the EU)

man next time you go to costco tell em to get their investment plans sorted and plan an expansion in the UK, wal-mart (aka ASDA) is having some serious growth over here they are already 2nd biggest supermarket chain, if they can do it so can costco!

there is a deffinate gap, everything is so overpriced, even ASDA prices which are the lowest in this country are probably a lot higher than the US walmart prices, it sucks we don't get paid any better, and as for UK house prices... i could be here for days on that 1!


----------

